# Has anybody used the cascade 1500 canister filter?



## keydiver (Feb 13, 2011)

I found a cheap cascade 1500 canister filter for sale on the forums, and wanted to know if it would fit the bill for a 50ish gal planted C02 injected discus tank. The reveiws on the web seem pretty good overall, but has anybody here used it?
Thanks in advanced


----------



## farrenator (Dec 21, 2008)

I can't remember which Cascade I have on my tank but if the filter is rated large enough for your tank I would go for it. That being said, people have argued that companies over-rate their filters so it is best to get something that is rated for a larger tank than you have.

I have a Cascade running on my 75 and I am happy with it (can't remember the model). Keep in mind that all the fittings are plastic so you have to be careful when connecting and disconnecting the lines but that is not a big deal. It can be a little noisy at times, especially when it needs cleaning or has air bubbles trapped in it. However, I only notice the noise when I have my cabinet open. If it is closed, I don't hear it at all. I am very happy with it BUT I have not owned any other brand filter, i.e. Eheim (which I understand is the cadillac of canister filters).

The filter also has the push to prime pump on it but to be honest I don't use it. After cleaning out the filter I first open the IN line, let it fill, then open the OUT line (which pushes more air out). After it finishes filling I turn it on and burp the rest of the air out by tilting the canister body to get the air bubbles to the pump.


----------



## jdcha2005 (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm using a cascade 500 for my 40 gallon breeder. I thought it was not gonna be enough filtration, but after setting it up, it seems to be ok. The flow is really good. I added a nozzle at the end of the spray bar to make sure theres no dead spots in the tank. That 1500 will work just fine for you.


----------

